
DuckDuckGo Charitable Donations (2020): $750k to Organizations Worldwide - ffpip
https://spreadprivacy.com/2020-duckduckgo-donations/
======
srtjstjsj
Looks like all political organizations, several of whom advocate against DDG's
competitors. No funding to free / open source software providers, except Tor.

Quite savvy.

~~~
Pfhreak
Wait what? The EFF, the Markup, open rights group, and probably others on the
list absolutely provide open source software and/or datasets.

------
ffpip
Previous Donations -
[https://duckduckgo.com/donations](https://duckduckgo.com/donations)

------
summitsummit
how do they even have that kind of money

~~~
srtjstjsj
50million searches, or $.015/search in ad profit.

~~~
abdullahkhalids
What are Google's or Bing's numbers? That seems high to me.

~~~
ffpip
DDG is 70 million.
[https://duckduckgo.com/traffic](https://duckduckgo.com/traffic)

Bing is smaller than DDG in some countries

------
seddin
How are they making so much money?

~~~
Cactus2018
Affiliate Commission

Anytime a user clicks an Amazon or eBay link and makes a purchase, DDG
receives the referral commission.

~~~
zerr
How is it set up? I can't see Amazon ref links in their result page
(containing plain Amazon links).

~~~
Cactus2018
I assume the http referer header?

The claim is directly from the bottom of page -
[https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-help-
pages/company/ad...](https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-help-
pages/company/advertising-and-affiliates/)

------
jcq3
Is it a form of lobbying? I was expecting more universal charitability like
peace in the world, but it looks like a disguised investment.

~~~
ffpip
Why would DuckDuckGo donate to causes like peace in the world? Even though it
is a good cause, it's not related to DDG. They have a privacy first approach
and have donated money to similar organisations.

They do this every year - duckduckgo.com/donations

